# Difference between V15.1 and V45.81



## LLovett (Dec 9, 2009)

I am hoping someone can validate what I think to be correct or correct me if I am wrong.

My interpretation of V45.81 is that it in and of itself is the problem, ie reason for the visit.

Where as V15.1 is just saying this patient is more difficult to treat due to this being done in the past.

The case I am looking at the patient had a CABG done in 1990, we were going to do another CABG and a valve replacement in 2009. To my way of thinking the correct coding would be 414.00, 424.1, and V15.1. Is this right or is the V45.81 more appropriate?

Thanks

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## kumeena (Dec 9, 2009)

I think V45.81 is more appropriate(specific procedure was previously done)


----------

